# downgrading a port



## LateNiteTV (Apr 27, 2009)

how would you go about downgrading a port?
i dont need to do it for anything, im just wondering how its done for future reference. thanks.


----------



## anomie (Apr 27, 2009)

I haven't had to solve that problem in a long time, but I _think_ if I were faced with that now I would use portmaster's -b option. (Assuming you are OK with using portmaster.) 

This requires some advance planning, of course.  You have to remember to keep around the previous package and its dependencies before you upgrade.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 27, 2009)

the thing that got me really thinking about it was my struggle with xorg 7.4. i wanted to run 7.2rc1 and 2, but xorg 7.4 was beating me up. my sound card didnt work with snd_hda in 7.1 so i was kind of stuck bc i needed everything to work. so i was thinking that i could have tried downgrading xorg to 7.3.

BUT i finally got xorg working properly so im a happy camper.


----------



## MG (Apr 27, 2009)

Why not just make deinstall in the latest version and make clean && make install in the earlier version?
Of your dependencies the latest versions will be kept, but I can't remember having any problems with that.
Maybe a static link to a new library file is needed.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 27, 2009)

wouldnt i have to bring in the old ports tree? how would i do that?
fbsd7.2 comes with xorg 7.4. so how would i get the source for xorg 7.3?


----------



## DrJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Use portdowngrade.  It is in ports.


----------

